

Show HN: Yet another url shortner xiv.in, comments please - critiq
http://xiv.in

======
krapp
It shortens an [https://](https://) link to [http://](http://), and it also
shortens invalid links.

Trying to add a js alert I noticed the preview allows arbitrary html to
display, but the end result was useless -
[http://xiv.in/ZW4NL](http://xiv.in/ZW4NL) and trying different schemes caused
http to be prepended to the url by default.

I would suggest trying to validate the urls, and at least attempting to
connect and get a response once before hashing them. This will at least result
in less junk in your database (or wherever you're storing them) if you dump
invalid links altogether.

~~~
critiq
Thank you, will check and fix it.

------
smt88
Why would I use this? (Not saying I wouldn't, just want to know why you built
it and why I should use it instead of an existing service.)

The benefit of Bitly is that users recognize the link. It doesn't make them
feel like they're about to get a virus.

Furthermore, Bitly has lots of nice features and actively fights malicious
links. So the truth is, users actually _can_ trust Bitly links a bit more than
a service that just started up.

~~~
critiq
Yes agree that there is trust factor, also there are dozen of similar
services. However I came across inquiries for shortening api services which
are free / cheap. as per that there was bit of exclusivity required.

At the moment all still in flux. Thanks for your honest comments.

~~~
conradk
IMO, what would be cool would be an open API where you don't need any kind of
developer key to create a short link.

Isn't Bitly free too?

~~~
critiq
Yes, api is there already. Its simple http post based one. Other important
factor we are thinking is NOT TRACKING any links.

------
rakoo
Make the shortened link clickable, so I can right-click -> copy link and then
paste it wherever I need.

~~~
critiq
Thanks, will definitely add it.

~~~
conradk
Another idea would be to auto select the link when you click it. This means
you could have a "workflow" similar to: click, cmd/ctrl + c, done

------
conradk
curl -I [http://xiv.in/GYBX3](http://xiv.in/GYBX3)

...

Location: [http://s.xiv.in/GYBX3](http://s.xiv.in/GYBX3)

...

Why one useless redirection?

